# ارجوكم ساعدونى .ابنى يسأل المسيحيين هايدخلو النار؟



## RASHY19_7 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام المسيح يكون مع الجميع

انا بجد واقعه فى مشكله كبيره ومش عارفه اتعامل معاها خالص
فقلت اكيد انتم اقرب ناس ممكن تدلونى وتساعدونى

انا عابرة ومازالت اسرتى على ظلمه الاسلام 

ابنى عنده 8 سنين 

الاول سئل عن ربنا وهوه قبل مايخلق حتى الملايكه كان موجود ولا لا
وكان موجود فين وبيعمل ايه لوحده 
طبعا حاولت افهمه ان ربنا موجود طبعا قبل كل شىء 
لكن لاقيته فجاه سئل عن المسيحين ليه مش مؤمنين برسول الاسلام (بنفس النص سيدنا محمد)
قالى باباه قاله قبل كده ان فيه ناس من المسيحين زمان شالو اسم رسول الاسلام
من الانجيل وعلشان كده مسيحين دلوقتى مش مؤمنين بيه
والميس بتاعه المدرسه كمان قالتلهم كده
وسئلنى كذا سؤال كل واحد منهم اصعب من التانى
ياماما هما ذنبهم ايه حد يشيل الاسم وهما يتحاسبو؟؟
ياماما هما هايدخلو النار؟؟

قلتله مش بحب احكم على حد ربنا هوه اللى هايحاسب اى حد 
واحنا منعرفش مين اللى هايدخل النار
قالى لا بس ربنا قال اكيد
قلتله القران قال اه انهم هايدخلو النار
لاقيتهم اتصدم جداااااااا وقالى ايه ليه بس طيب صاحبى اللى جنبى
انا بحبه قوى ذنبه ايه يدخل النار
وصحبتك ياماما دى اعز واحده عندك هاتسيبيها كده؟؟
طب ليه مانحاولش نقنعهم بسيدنا محمد علشان ننقذهم
تعبت اعصابى تعبت قلتله يابنى انا مش قادره اكمل مناقشه دلوقتى
ممكن نأجلها
كانى طفل بتهرب من امتحان موقفى بيقول انى لازم اقوله الاسلام بيقول ايه
ولازم اشربه واقعه الاليم
وقلبى بيتقطع انى اقوله حاجات غلط تكبر معاه
وفى نفس الوقت بيبان قوى عليا وانا بجاوب وبشكر ربنا باباه مكنش جنبى وقتها
انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه بس
ارجوكم دلونى وصللولى كتير


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

موقف صعب جدا 

لأن كل حاجة ح تقوليها ممكن يقولها لأبوه وساعتها يا داهية دوقى

لا لا لا ..........قولى له الله أعلم يا إبنى إسأل ربنا يمكن يجاوبك

كلنا ح نصلى ليكى 

ح أعمل لك موضوع مخصوص

طلب صلاة من أجل RASHY19_7


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2012)

RASHY19_7 قال:


> ابنى عنده 8 سنين





RASHY19_7 قال:


> ياماما هما هايدخلو النار؟؟
> قلتله القران قال اه انهم هايدخلو النار
> لاقيتهم اتصدم جداااااااا وقالى ايه ليه بس طيب صاحبى اللى جنبى
> انا بحبه قوى ذنبه ايه يدخل النار
> ...




*أنا لسة راجع من السفر حالاً*
*لكن دخلت لحضرتك مخصوص أنتى وأبنك *​

*8 سنوات أى قادر على البدء فى الأستيعاب ...*
*وهى فرصة لغرس " فضيلة التفكير " فيه*
*قولى له ...*​ 
*ياحبيبى كلنا هندخل النار ...مسلمين ومسيحين ويهود وكفرة وملاحدة*
*البشرية كلها داخلها *​ 
*دة القرآن اللى بيقول :*
*وَإِن مِّنكُمْ إِلاَّ وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَىٰ رَبِّكَ حَتْماً مَّقْضِيّاً** – مريم 71*​ 
*المفسرين يا حبيبى أختلفوا فى معنى يعنى أية ( واردها ) دى ؟!!!...*
*وسيدك محمد لم يشرح ..!!!*
*لكن الشيخ الشعراوى بيقول أن*
*" هذا خطاب عام لجميع الخلْق دون استثناء "*
*وأن هذا ما قد قضى الله بذلك وأوجبه فـي أمّ الكتاب ( القرآن )*​ 
*لكن القرآن ياحبيبى وفى نفس السورة *
*بيرجع بعدها ويقول :*​ 
*ثُمَّ نُنَـجِّي الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا وَنَذَرُ الظَّالِـمِينَ فِـيها جِثِـيًّا – مريم 72*​ 
*معنى كدة أن احنا هندخل النار كلنا ( نتحمش – نتحمص ) شوية وبعدها ربنا يشوف مين فينا اللى كان كويس ويبتدى يخرجه*​ 
*لكن القرآن ياحبيبى تانى بيرجع ويقول وفى نفس السورة برضه *
*{ يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ إِلَى ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ وَفْداً } *
*{ وَنَسُوقُ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَ وِرْداً } – مريم 85/ 86*​ 
*فا أحنا يا حبيبى مش عارفين بجد ...!!!!*
*هو هيسوقنا (اللى هو أحنا المتقين ) الأول الى الرحمن يقابلوه ويرحب بيهم ويكرمهم *
*وألا هيوردهم على جهنم الأول ؟؟!!!!*​ 
*الله أعلم ياحبيبى*
:shutup22:​


----------



## RASHY19_7 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> موقف صعب جدا
> 
> لأن كل حاجة ح تقوليها ممكن يقولها لأبوه وساعتها يا داهية دوقى
> 
> ...



ربنا يبارك حياتك يارب ويحميكى ويفرح قلبك يارب


----------



## RASHY19_7 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا لسة راجع من السفر حالاً*
> *لكن دخلت لحضرتك مخصوص أنتى وأبنك *​
> 
> *8 سنوات أى قادر على البدء فى الأستيعاب ...*
> ...






ياخبر ابيض انا لو قلتله الكلام ده هايموت من الرعب 
ابنى حساس جدا جدا وزمان كنت بحكيله عن النار  وعذابها قبل ماعرف المسيح
صدقنى كان ينام معيط ويصحى بالكوابيس دانا ماصدقت امنع عنه الفكره دى
دايما كان يقولى ياماما انا عارف انى هاروح النار
علشان مش بيصلى
وانا افهمه انه ربنا بيحبه وعمره ماهايدخله النار ابدا 
انا عاوزة احببه فى ربنا مش اخوفه منه حرام ده لسه طفل وانا بتقطع من جوايا علشانه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2012)

RASHY19_7 قال:


> وانا افهمه انه ربنا بيحبه وعمره ماهايدخله النار ابدا
> انا عاوزة احببه فى ربنا مش اخوفه منه حرام ده لسه طفل وانا بتقطع من جوايا علشانه


*ومين اللى قال أنك بتخوفيه من ربنا ؟؟ :flowers:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2012)

حاولى تكلميه و تقولى له إن ربنا بيحب الاطفال--
 و قولى له ربنا مش ظالم ربنا عادل---
كلميه عن محبه الرب-- و قولى له متقلقش ربنا اطيب و احن حد على ولاده--
 فهميه إنه يكلم ربنا--
 يعنى قولى له يتكلم معاه-- حتى ممكن تقولى له نصلى مع بعض قبل النوم-- و عوديه يشكر ربنا على يومه و على عيشته و حياته و اهله -- و يشكر ربنا على الاكل و الشرب و على كل شىء و يطلب من ربنا الرحمه لكل الناس---
 حاولى يبقى كلامك عام شويه -- قربيه من محبه الرب ...
 و عادى الاسئله دى فى السن ده الطفل بيبتدى يدرك و يحب يسئل...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جاءت لى فكرة ح أقولك عليها 

و بالاحالة الى مشاركات الرائعة السابقة

ممكن تحاولى تدخلى فى نقاش هاااااااااااااااااادى و بدون عكننه مع زوجك على "وَإِن مِّنكُمْ إِلاَّ وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَىٰ رَبِّكَ حَتْماً مَّقْضِيّاً – مريم 71"

لا تحاولى فى هذا النقاش إثبات فكرة معينة 

عايزاكى يكون هدفك توضيح الفكرة مش أكتر 

تمام كدة 

و سيبى الواد يسمع و يكون فكرة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حاولى تكلميه و تقولى له إن ربنا بيحب الاطفال--
> و قولى له ربنا مش ظالم ربنا عادل---
> كلميه عن محبه الرب-- و قولى له متقلقش ربنا اطيب و احن حد على ولاده--
> فهميه إنه يكلم ربنا--
> ...



بس الواد كدة ح يحصلوا لخبطة يا حبوا 

بيسمع ويحفظ 
"وأعدوا لهم ما إستطعتم من قوة ترهبون .............الخ"
"وقاتلوا الذين ............................الخ "
و
و
و



و تقولى له ربنا بتاع المسلمين  طيب ...........طيب فى إيه بأة ؟؟:thnk0001:


----------



## RASHY19_7 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ياجماعه انتو مش فاهمنى 

هوه انا لما بتكلم معاه عن ربنا بكون بتكلم عن الاله الحى الحقيقى المحب

الصورة اللى نفسى ابنى يحبها وترسخ جوه عقله ماتسيبهاش

انا دايما فى خلاف مع باباه من حيث المعتقد

وبالعكس يمكن باباه شبه متيقن من اعتناقى للمسيحيه لكن خايف من المواجهه
علشان مايتصدمش ده احساسى

الولد لسه طفل لا يعى انى اقوله هاتخش النار حتى لو بقيت ميه ميه
وبتسمع كلام ربنا برضه هاتخش النار
الرعب النفسى اللى هادخله فيه لحد مايكبر ويفهم كتير على سنه بصراحه
لكن انا بزرع جواه الحب لكل الناس

يعنى على سبيل المثال انا وباباه انشقينا عن حبه لاصدقائه المسيحين
وباباه يقول لا لازم برضه مايتقربلهمش قوى ويبقى حويط دول بيكرهونا
وانا اقوله لا كتابهم مافرضش عليهم الكره بالعكس كتابهم امرهم بحبنا وان كان فيهم حد مش حابب
يتعامل معاك ده مش من كتابه ده من دماغه وتربيته
والولد اقتنع بالمحبه

يعنى انا كسبت الجوله دى

انا بتمنى لما يكبر ويبحث ويشوفنى فعلا مختلفه عن معتقدات والده وكل اللى حواليه
اكيد هايشك اكيد هايدور
انا لما اتعمدت ابونا قالى خليهم يشوفو صوره المسيح اللى جواكى
خليهم يحبو الشخصيه الجديده اللى معاهم

وبعدين طريقه الترهيب دى موجوده فى القران واللى ياما عانيت منها
هل متخيلين انى اقدر اعملها مع ابنى فلذه كبدى حته منى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ازاى بتطلبوا منى كده بس
ارعب ابنى وكمان بالغلط اكرهه فى ربنا وان كان يعتقد انه اله الاسلام هو الله
اعتقد ده مش ذنبه ابدا يتحط فى الاختيار ده

سامحونى مش هقدر اعمل كده 

وانا اسفه انى تقلت عليكم بسؤالى ده بس يمكن فكرت يكون فيه حل 
وسط اقدر اريح ابنى بيه

ربنا بقه يتولاه واكيد هايجى اليوم اللى يرشده فيه
اسئلته دى كبار مننا ماسئلوهاش
صلواتكم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

أنا كمان أم        يا راشى 

و إبنى عمره 9 سنين 

و أسئلته بالهبل عن التثليث و التوحيد

و عن العماد و التناول و الاعتراف و الشمامسة و الرهبنة و الزواج و هيصة

عادى جدا

و بيسأل أسئلة كبيرة جدا على سنه 

برضوا عادى 

لكن أنا ماعنديش مشكلة زى اللى عندك

عشان كدة فضلت إن إحنا نصلى عشانك


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أبنتى ..... اشركى الرب معك فى الأمر .... اسأليه أن يتعامل مع أبنك ويلمسه لمسة خاصة .... صلى من كل قلبك من أجله ... ومن أجل زوجك .... بل ومن أجل كافة مسلمى العالم .... وثقى أن الأمر سيكون له حل ....*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (26 نوفمبر 2012)

اشركك اختى كل احساسك وهى دى مشكله اى عابر يكون على راس الاسره سواء كان اب او ام وهنا تكمن صعوبه الموقف الذى لايشعر به الا من جربه وعاشه الامر الذى يجد نفسه بين خيارين اما التهرب من المواجهه وهذا يتنافى مع احساس الام او الاب فى انه واجب عليه توعيه ابنه بالشكل الذى  لايترتب عليه اثار سلبيه تنعكس على تصرقاته فيما بعد او بالتصريح له بالحقيقه الغائبه وتحمل تبعيات ما يحدث واخطرها تعرض الاسره كلها للانهيار 

ونصحتى لكى اختى عن تجربه ان تتبعى (علم التلميح دون التصريح )مع ترك ابنك للتفكير مهما كان صغير فى السن ولاتنسى اختى اننا نشرب الاسلام مع لبن الام فالفطام له وقته ولابد وان يكون على مراحل وليس فجاءه فهمانى طبعا 
واخيرا ضعى هذا الامر بين يدى الهنا الحى وخليه هو اللى يرد بدالك اختى هو بيعرف يتعامل كويس مع مثل هذه المواقف 
الرب يراعك ويحافظ عليك ويعطيك الحكمه اختى الحبيبه


----------



## RASHY19_7 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أبنتى ..... اشركى الرب معك فى الأمر .... اسأليه أن يتعامل مع أبنك ويلمسه لمسة خاصة .... صلى من كل قلبك من أجله ... ومن أجل زوجك .... بل ومن أجل كافة مسلمى العالم .... وثقى أن الأمر سيكون له حل ....*




ابى المبارك كم سعدت اننى وجدت ردا لك فى موضوعى 
فلطالما احب ان اقرء ارآئك ...اسعدنى مرورك 

صلواتك


----------



## RASHY19_7 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> اشركك اختى كل احساسك وهى دى مشكله اى عابر يكون على راس الاسره سواء كان اب او ام وهنا تكمن صعوبه الموقف الذى لايشعر به الا من جربه وعاشه الامر الذى يجد نفسه بين خيارين اما التهرب من المواجهه وهذا يتنافى مع احساس الام او الاب فى انه واجب عليه توعيه ابنه بالشكل الذى  لايترتب عليه اثار سلبيه تنعكس على تصرقاته فيما بعد او بالتصريح له بالحقيقه الغائبه وتحمل تبعيات ما يحدث واخطرها تعرض الاسره كلها للانهيار
> 
> ونصحتى لكى اختى عن تجربه ان تتبعى (علم التلميح دون التصريح )مع ترك ابنك للتفكير مهما كان صغير فى السن ولاتنسى اختى اننا نشرب الاسلام مع لبن الام فالفطام له وقته ولابد وان يكون على مراحل وليس فجاءه فهمانى طبعا
> واخيرا ضعى هذا الامر بين يدى الهنا الحى وخليه هو اللى يرد بدالك اختى هو بيعرف يتعامل كويس مع مثل هذه المواقف
> الرب يراعك ويحافظ عليك ويعطيك الحكمه اختى الحبيبه



بالفعل حضرتك وضعت يدك على الجرح
وفهمت ماامر به
بشكرك على مرورك ورئيك ونصيحتك

ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب


----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أختي الغالية بنت المسيح
تابعت موضوعك بأهتمام و شغف بالغ
و تصورت بمُخيلتي مدي الحيرة التي بداخلك
كي ما تضعين يدك علي أفضل و أسهل طريق للخلاص

و كما تفضل أبي الحبيب " صوت صارخ " بتقدمة المشورة
تنبهت فوراً لموضوع شهادة عبورك لشخص رب المجد

صدقيني أختي الذي صنع معكي الأمر الجديد
هو أيضاً وحده القادر علي إرشادك للطريق الصحيح

ضعي ثقتك الكاملة بشخص رب المجد هو وحدة القادر علي إرشادك







ثقي من قلبك ................. ستجديه فوراً*


----------



## RASHY19_7 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أختي الغالية بنت المسيح
> تابعت موضوعك بأهتمام و شغف بالغ
> و تصورت بمُخيلتي مدي الحيرة التي بداخلك
> كي ما تضعين يدك علي أفضل و أسهل طريق للخلاص
> ...




اشكرك اخويا الغالى لاهتمامك وردك 
امين الرب قادر يفعل اللى الواحد عمره مايتخيله
الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله
ربنا يتمجد ..ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Well don you started well you have to bray and bray for sake of your son he start to understand and growing up ....!don't thinke that he can't understand and notes what are around him as long as you looked for the trouth ask him to aske God for the trouth....! by his own and you well see  how mutch GOD will be glorifi on him God bless,give you wise and help  ....!


----------



## RASHY19_7 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don you started well you have to bray and bray for sake of your son he start to understand and growing up ....!don't thinke that he can't understand and notes what are around him as long as you looked for the trouth ask him to aske God for the trouth....! by his own and you well see  how mutch GOD will be glorifi on him God bless,give you wise and help  ....!



thaaanx  my brother for your advise our god is very great and i trust that he will help my son please pray for him


----------



## aymonded (29 نوفمبر 2012)

أختي العزيزة لقد أتى إليك بعض التوجيهات المفيدة وبخاصة لمن لهم خبرة في مثل هذه المواقف
 ولكن عادة الطفل أنه يسأل لا من أجل أن يفهم او يعرف فقط، ولكن أحياناً من وراء الكلام هناك تطلع آخر لابد من معرفته، لأن حينما يسأل هو يسأل عن ذاته وكيانه وشخصه وليس عن الآخرين، لأنه سيفكر وأن كان هذا هو الوضع فكم يكون وضعي انا في عيون بابا وماما، فخلي بالك أن الطفل بيعتبر الأب والأم هم المثال، فركزي على محبتك له، وتحدثي عن الله المحبة، ولو قال لك أن هذا ليس هو المعتقد، قول لي أن هذا الكلام يفقه في الفقهاء، ولكننا نعبد الله ببساطة، وشوف أنا بحبك قد ايه، اهو ربنا اللي وضع في غريزة الأمومة وهذا الحب ليك كم يكون محبته هو شكلها ايه !!!

سيبك من موضوع المعتقد وغيره، لمحي له بالمحبة ولو من بعيد بدون نقاش في قرآن أو سنه أو غيرها من التعاليم التي ترعبه أو حتى مقبوله لديه، لمحي له عملياً بمحبتك وركزي أن الله خلقك وأوجدك ووضع فيك غريزة الأمومة اللي لازم تكلميه عنها وتوضحي هذا الحب الذي في قلبك من جهته، مع صلواتك السرية لأجله، لأنه سيركز على محبتك وبعدين يفهم أن وراها سرّ عظيم من إله أعظم... 

وهذا الحديث مثل حديث الطفل وسؤاله كيف اتى ويعني ايه عندي بابا وماما وجيت منهم ازاي، ويحاول الأب أو الأم يقربوا له الصورة بشكل خاطئ جداً ليهربوا من الحديث عن الجنس، مع أن الطفل لا يهمة هذا على وجه الإطلاق، ومواجهته بقول أن بابا وماما حبوا بعض فجابوك انت، أنت نتيجة الحب، فيفهم أن الحب ترابطي وقد ايه هو محبوب عند بابا وماما، فيرتبط في ذهنه المعنى بالحب وأن هذا الحب عظيم ومقدس جداً.. الخ ... 

عموماً هذه فقط نصيحة ربما تنفعك في شيء، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------

